# T5 or MH for 75 gallon



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

On eBay, I saw 2x250 W MH lamp and a 4x54 w T5HO lamp. For my 75 gallon tank, which is roughly 48''x18''x20 '', which one is more appropriate if I would like to grow some high light demanding plants? I am guessing 2x250 W is too much but cannot find any 2x150W MH. But I know MH has better sun dimple effect, right?

BTW, I also saw a LED light of 160W, but it is quite expensive, $420+$100 shipping from HongKong, anybody ever used such kind?


----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

Mh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

2x250 W MH / 75 gallon = 7 wpg. Isn't it too much for my tank? And the electricity might be a problem, isn't it?


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd go 2 150s


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

If you're hanging the fixture as a pendant I'd say the 2x250W can work for you, if it's going to be a traditional fixture sitting on the tank itself I think I would also go with a 2x150W fixture, even better if it has some fluorescent tubes as well like most reef fixtures.

I wouldn't be looking at any LED products just yet, specially one not backed by a good brand name. The two LED fixtures I've had the opportunity to install for someone have had several issues ranging from deterioration of the light itself, LED and driver failure...

Hope that helps
Giancarlo


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

TAB said:


> I'd go 2 150s


Can I ask where you got them? How much does it cost? thanks.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

Example

Example

Would be great if you can find ones with freshwater bulbs rather than having to replace the actinics...

Giancarlo


----------



## Markw78 (May 6, 2004)

I went with 4, T5HO and kinda wish I had gone halide... so much heat and light though... but I love the shimmer effect it gives the water!

I would have gotten 2, 150w halides for my 75g if I didn't go T5 (never tried T5's before so figured why not)


----------



## tom855 (Feb 5, 2006)

Now that a couple of weeks have passed, how do you like the HOT5s? Personally I think they make for fantastic fixtures. Just curious what you thought.

Thanks,

Tom


----------



## snail_chen (Dec 4, 2009)

HOT5 is cool. I bought a fixture with light bulbs on eBay. My Ludwigia cuba and rotala macrandra are red. 
The only thing is that the filter outflow splanshes water onto the bottom glass of the fixture, and the mineral in the water deposits on it. It probably reduces the light intensity. That is a little bit annoying.


----------

